# Microsoft Still Scoffs At The Idea of Blu-ray



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Microsoft Still Scoffs At The Idea of Blu-ray*
09/23/2010 Written by Ray Conley










It appears that Microsoft continues to refuse backing down on their rejected stance on Blu-ray disc. Microsoft’s UK boss, Stephen McGill, is willing to turn a blind-eye towards the dominant success of the standard HD format, and shrugs it off as a passing format.

In spite of Sony’s HD format taking over the HD market, Microsoft tries to play down its success by essentially calling it a fad. McGill had few words to justify their stance on the matter.*“I think people may have spoken about [Xbox's lack of a Blu-ray drive] originally, but that’s long gone. I think people now recognize what a smart decision it was to keep the pricing low, and actually Blu-ray is going to be passed by as a format. People have moved through from DVDs to digital downloads and digital streaming, so we offer full HD 1080p Blu-ray quality streaming instantly, no download, no delay. So, who needs Blu-ray?”*​I can tell you who, Mr. McGill. Over 37 million people not only need, but want Blu-ray. And that’s not including movie sales either. Perhaps its me jumping the gun on this, but I think Microsoft would’ve been singing a much different tune had their format (HD-DVD) became the standard for HD.

In my opinion, Microsoft needs to embrace Blu-ray and start figuring out a way to make it work for them. Developers have already praised Blu-ray and the storage space that has allowed them a much larger working capacity. Continuing to show stubbornness over the period of 3 years is starting to look ridiculously childish and is holding back the rest of the industry from progressing forward.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

To say its a fad just sounds like sour grapes to me  Fair enough the 360 has done fine without high capacity storage, but honestly, will games of next gen be just as fine, I'm not sure. That said, steps for high capacity storage drives are already taking place, so if multiple DVD's remain cheaper, then installs of second discs should be no issue. For films, its obvious MS want digital distribution to be its main way forward. I'm all for that with films, but no way for games.

Now, what will they do next gen? Well, I think the smartest thing they could do is offer a console with different HDD capacity options at normal drive prices, with upto 1TB options, and 100 Gb being the minimum (perhaps a 25 Gb SS base model option similar to the slim arcade). Then they should offer the software drives as an option if they really dont want to adopt BR as standard from a costing POV. If you can choose the amount of storage you want, and choose a DVD or BR drive, then the final console purchase cost is in the hands of the consumer, which I actually think would be pretty cool. Of course, it would create a little difficulty in that games would either still have to be DVD only, or available on both types of disc, which is still far from a perfect scenario, but may be workable and preferable if MS continue with the rejection of BR.

For me personally, I think MS will see the addition of a BR drive as standard as a hindrance to their goal of digital distribution only of movies (and possibly music at some point - iTunes deal anyone?), so I wouldnt be surprised at all if they want to keep their consoles BR free. This brings me back to the point I made the other week on HD DVD. A HD DVD drive would provide high capacity storage for games while ensuring movies remain where MS want them, and thats in cyberspace. The only thing to straighten out in that respect is the details of disc production, but on the plus side it will offer increased security against pirates, as HD-DVD drives and software are going to become a rare thing, so hacking would be made harder. I'm not saying MS will or should go this route, but I wouldnt be surprised if they did. Obviously, the costing is probably the real deciding factor. As BR costs come down, it may well be very costs effective for MS to just go with a BR drive anyway, and I wouldnt put it past them to use a software block so the console cant physically play BR movies  :gulp:.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Apple is staying away too...streaming is the future.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Well Apple and MS both want digital to take over since they sell the operating systems for any system that can run the content. Why would they promote a format that dips into their profits? The 360 is chump change compared with Windows 7 or the Iphone/Ipod/Itunes stuff.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont think iTunes will figure into the next console, but MS are always trying to pus Zune, and its been worked into the 360 so thats probably the future as far as they are concerned for the console markets. I just think they may look at a single high capacity disc for gaming for next gen other than BR, or will stick with DVD, but you never know.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I see their attitude as a strategic mistake that may actually make BR hang around longer. The problem with streaming is that there simply is not the infrastructure to deliver everything that is delivered on BR & DVD at this time, nor will there be for quite a few years. BR IS going to be largely replaced by something else, probably streaming type delivery, but if they push it out there too fast pretending that it is possible any time soon to replace disk delivery, people will get a really bad taste for delays and clogged pipes.

If they were smart they would treat BR like any other storage format and support it. It just makes Microsoft look arrogant and silly when they don't.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm still not convinced they have decided not to use it, its more they just dont need to nail it down anywhere near like now. It can basically be the last thing they decide before the next gen release. For distribution of passive games, movie rentals, and tv series, streaming is perfect IMO and I use it a lot. If thats all they want to offer then streaming is all they need IMO. The only bad thing about not having a BR drive on board is that it cant be a film spinner, but who of us would use it for that anyway, I know I wouldnt personally, and I think MS are aware of this and simply wish to go in a different direction with their service.

IMO, the only real debate here is if high capacity storage is essential for games next gen, or not.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll come at this from another angle, many gamers want physical media (BD, DVD, etc...). Look at this way CDs have been around since 1982 and their still here, also Leonard makes a very good point that the infrastructure to support it isn't here and won't be here for quite some time. Who is going to want to wait hours for a game download that is 25GBs or a 8GB HD movie download? Not I.

I have in the past have bought movies from the PS Store only to lose them when I swapped the HDD and Sony saying there is nothing they can do about due to Copy Protection. So as far as I'm concerned I will stick with physical media till they can work out any and all issues with digital downloads.


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

The issue is MS not wanting the license fees for every Xbox sold with a BR drive going to it's competitor (Sony).


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think streaming is fine for movies and downloads for games are fine IMO. The only thing I wouldnt go for is buying games and movies via your online account, but for everything else online distribution works great IMO. I can download a 10Gb film in a couple hours and stream it within 30 mins no sweat, although at times I do enjoy up 85Mbit speeds and do appreciate its not the same for everyone.


----------

